# Review your stereo (stock, logic7 or aftermarket)



## cecirdr (Aug 9, 2005)

I still really wanna know more details about the car audio options for my new 2006 325i (just ordered). Exactly *what* is the difference between the stock system and the upgrade (power, THD, speaker changes?)

So...all you folks fortunate enough to already have a bmw, tell me about your stereo. What do you like, or not like? What did you absolutely positively *have* to change when you got your car? How do your "fixes" compare to the stock system? 

Thanks,
Ceci


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, this may or may not be what you're looking for.

I own a shop in Portland, and we just upgraded a 2005 X5 "quasi" DSP, 12-speaker system.

The flaws that caused the owner to want to upgrade included:

1) Weak bass output.

2) Poor vocals from the R door speakers.

3) Sense of strain at higher volumes, with poor dynamics.

We also just listened to a 2006 3-series with the Business CD player, mids and tweets in the F doors, mids and tweets in the R deck, and subs under the seats. It IS remarkably distortion-free, but it sounds flat and sterile and processed - not like real music at all. So we will be doing an upgrade to this car too.

We looked up the 06 3-series on www.bmwtechinfo.com and apparently that was the middle system with an amp of un-spec'd output. The DSP system has like 40W to the mids ant tweets and 70 watts to the subs - but that's apparently max power.

With the X5, we installed Dynaudio speakers in the F and R, and a DLS 10" sub in the back, and Genesis amps. The Dynes are the best speakers we carry and many feel are the best speakers anywhere, so of course it sounded great (we also carry a/d/s/, DLS, and some others.)

With the 2006 3-series, we are checking for a shallow 4" or 5" for the door - not a lot of depth. The tweeter could sound a lot better than it does and play a lot more mid.

Unfortunately, adding a better sub is a bit tough in that car - you have to really want one. I'd put a fiberglass enclosure in one corner, but that will set you back around $500 plus the woofer.

You might want to check out www.avincar.com .


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

Who makes a great head unit with Nav for the M3?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Check this out for Nav in an M3:

http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=315868


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

el_duderino said:


> Check this out for Nav in an M3:
> 
> http://www.acurazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=315868


Thanks!


----------

